# Serial (or USB) over IP modem solutions



## ecables (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello, I am running FreeBSD 8.0 as a guest OS on an ESX host server housed within a blade chassis solution.  I am attempting to extend outbound dialing to this system, for an OOB solution, but with the current hardware (and vmotion variability) it is not possible to connect a modem for emulation within the guest OS.

Has anyone deployed either Serial over IP, or USB over IP, solutions for modem emulation within FreeBSD?  I am interested in a solution that will allow a serial port to be seen within FreeBSD without physically plugging a modem into the host server.

Thanks!


----------



## lyuts (Dec 3, 2009)

The other day I have seen the article about mounting remote USB drives. But the problem is that it is on Linux and in russian.

But take a look at its
google's translation, maybe you will find something helpful.


----------



## ecables (Dec 3, 2009)

I did find this product by Avocent:

*Avocent ESP-2 MI Serial Hub:*
http://www.connectivity.avocent.com/products/network-based/esp_2_mi.asp

Unfortunately it lacks FreeBSD drivers, although it does have Linux drivers.  I'm not sure if FreeBSD's linux "emulation" would work in this case or not.  I downloaded the drivers, but they are source only and I don't have a Linux box to build them on to test if they'd even function in FreeBSD once compiled.


----------



## ecables (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's another solution, but it also lacks FreeBSD driver support.

*Perle Serial to Ethernet:*
http://www.perle.com/products/Serial-to-Ethernet.shtml

Is it possible to get either of these linux based drivers to work in FreeBSD?


----------



## ecables (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone deployed anything similar to the above?  I'm at a standstill because nobody has FreeBSD drivers for the above products.


----------



## J65nko (Dec 9, 2009)

I am not sure I understand you correctly, but doesn't an USB<-->Serial adapter do what you want?


----------



## ecables (Dec 9, 2009)

FreeBSD is running as a guest OS within an VMWare ESX cluster, and can move between ESX host servers, so there isn't a USB, or serial, port available.


----------

